# Looking for players in Dumfries VA



## TOWER (Mar 22, 2008)

Greetings

My group is looking for additional players to join our Friday night game.  We play every Friday night from 7:00 PM to midnight in Dumfries VA.  We are all males in our 20's and 30's, but all inquiries are welcome.

We rotate GMs every few months and we each run our own game.  Our list of games include:
- D&D 3.5
- Arcana Evolved
- Iron Heroes
- Star Wars Saga
- d20 Homebrews
- Sometimes other RPGs (such as d20 Modern, Mutants and Masterminds, or GURPS)

Please let me know if you are interested by posting here or via email.

Thanks
TOWER
tower_tower@hotmail.com


----------



## TOWER (Mar 25, 2008)

Note that our primary location for gaming is right off of I-95 at 234.  Great for commuters that don't need to stop at home before game time.

Most of us live in the Dumfries/Dale City/Woodbridge area.  But I am also within 30-45 minutes of most places in Manassas and Stafford.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Travis,

Do you think you or any of the guys would be interested in playing on alternating Saturday nights?

-Chad


----------



## TOWER (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Chad

How's it going?  I could possibly play on Saturdays, and maybe Jon, but I'm pretty sure that the other guys are stuck on Friday nights.  Weekends are basically reserved for family, so only us single guys can play whenever we want


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Mar 30, 2008)

TOWER said:
			
		

> Hi Chad
> 
> How's it going?  I could possibly play on Saturdays, and maybe Jon, but I'm pretty sure that the other guys are stuck on Friday nights.  Weekends are basically reserved for family, so only us single guys can play whenever we want




It is going pretty well.  You might tell the other guys that if we were to get a Saturday game going we could play every other week.  That way they would have alternating Saturdays with their families.  I'm going to have to do that anyway... my wife would shoot me if I played EVERY Saturday.
Anyway, if you and Jon want to start a small group and add people as we go I'm up for it.  I might even be able to get another player or two.  You can e-mail me at calico_jack73 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## TOWER (Mar 31, 2008)

Back to the originial topic   

For any of you that are interested in the Friday group, we might give 4E a try when it comes out to see if it is any good.  Also, as I stated before, we rotate GMs.  So if you wish to run a campaign as well as play then we will welcome the new blood.


----------



## TOWER (Apr 11, 2008)

Bump... because I'm still looking for players   

Seriously, even if you are just a little curious, drop me a line!


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 30, 2008)

Tower are you still looking for players? Can you give me any info about what the group is currently doing?


----------



## TOWER (May 5, 2008)

Nikroecyst said:
			
		

> Tower are you still looking for players? Can you give me any info about what the group is currently doing?




We "testing the waters" so to speak with some new players.  For that end we deceided to start with 1st level characters and run some Piazo modules (D&D 3.5).  After that we might continue with the new characters or switch back to our normal game which was Arcana Evolved.

Are you still interested?


----------



## Murrdox (May 5, 2008)

Hey there, what's up...

A friend and I from Richmond might be interested.  Our gaming group recently exploded and we're looking to meet new gamers.  I'm not sure if I could commit us to EVERY Friday night though.  However, I'm definitely interested.

We usually play 3.5 Forgotten Realms


----------



## TOWER (May 5, 2008)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Hey there, what's up...
> 
> A friend and I from Richmond might be interested.  Our gaming group recently exploded and we're looking to meet new gamers.  I'm not sure if I could commit us to EVERY Friday night though.  However, I'm definitely interested.
> 
> We usually play 3.5 Forgotten Realms




Wow, Richmond might be kind of a hike for you guys   

The main concern I am facing now is suddenly lots of people are looking to join.  So it is kind of a first come first serve situation.  I have no objections to you and your friend joining, but it would be two extra people I would have to make room for.  If I end up needing to trim back the numbers then I will have to make cuts based on group chemistry and commitment.  

Just being up front.  Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (May 7, 2008)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Hey there, what's up...
> 
> A friend and I from Richmond might be interested.  Our gaming group recently exploded and we're looking to meet new gamers.  I'm not sure if I could commit us to EVERY Friday night though.  However, I'm definitely interested.
> 
> We usually play 3.5 Forgotten Realms




I'm trying to get a group together in Woodbridge on the 1st and 3rd Saturday nights of each month.  Would that work for you?


----------



## Murrdox (May 8, 2008)

That might work out.  I'd certainly at least be willing to give it a try.  It'd help if game time didn't go until really late at night, so I wouldn't have a 2 hour drive back to Richmond at 2 AM.

I'll talk to my friend and see if she'd be up for it as well.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (May 8, 2008)

How does something from 6pm to 10 or 11pm sound?  I don't like to go too late myself as I'll be a zombie the next day.  I'm not as young as I used to be and I've got a little guy who'll run me ragged if I am in zombie mode.


----------

